# 100% recovered and smoked



## un4gotten1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys, I'll keep this short and simple...
So I hopped on this site last November after i panicked on an edible.... I was on this site every day for 2-4 months and it was the only thing on my mind. I even went to the ER and a psychologist at one point. Time went by slow and I thought I had ruined my life and the usual. I thought the brownie was laced because I wasn't coming down from this trip. However, after around 4 months is when I really started recovering and forgetting about it. From around February until now - I feel as though I was recovering and making progress. Some days I'd feel 50% better, some days 95% better. I sorta forgot about it all (a little in the back of my mind every now and then) even though I still was experiencing some of my own symptoms like warped vision or floaters or blurry vision or feeling tired for no reason no matter how long I slept, not feeling myself or that my hands were mine, etc. Anyways, I was with a friend the other day who smokes and i obviously felt great and nearly forgot about it is I hit the line when it was passed to me. The first hour I was on the edge like my 12 hour panic ride on the edible - but I never fully panicked. After around an hour, I started mellowing out and having a good time. Since then - I have felt 100% back to my old self and ways and I couldn't be more blessed. I'm not sure what causes this - but I know I felt with it because the last time I got high I felt different after and now I actually feel good and better like I used to. I think for me the bad trips messed with my brain and body for a while but after so long of waiting and I had a good time and relaxed - is when I finally decided to feel comfortable in my own skin.

I hope I didnt lose anybody and that may have been all over the place - but long story short I got DP/DR last November from a brownie and made recovery steps for 9 months until recently when I smoked and had no after effects and felt recovered.

I don't want to tell people to smoke again - but anecdotally it brought me back and it could be a shot, especially if you had an outrageous amount and ended up with DPDR, because when I got it I ate a whole brownie when I was supposed to eat a bite. This last time - I only took 4 - 5 hits so I wasn't even close to as high as I was before.

I was about 5 months off this site until now so whether i am 100% clear or still have some sort of relapse in the future, I am never coming back to this site. It serves no purpose to me and never will again so I won't answer any DMs. I hope everyone gets better however you all do it. When it's over, you'll be able to tell


----------

